# Thoughts on Supporting Indigenous Evangelists



## Pergamum (May 28, 2010)

A summary that I wrote:



> *SENDING OUT OUR OWN
> AND
> SUPPORTING INDIGENOUS EVANGELISTS –
> (We can increase both efforts. Tenfold!)​*
> ...


----------



## kvanlaan (Jun 27, 2010)

I have heard Paul Washer speak on this a number of times - it does seem like the smart thing to do (and I don't know if there is really a down side to it...) And who knows, perhaps in a few years, the foreign church could be sending missionaries to N America.


----------



## SemperEruditio (Jun 28, 2010)

kvanlaan said:


> I have heard Paul Washer speak on this a number of times - it does seem like the smart thing to do (and I don't know if there is really a down side to it...) And who knows, perhaps in a few years, the foreign church could be sending missionaries to N America.


 
They already are. I met a pair from somewhere in South Africa who were sent to be missionaries here.


----------



## kvanlaan (Jun 28, 2010)

That's the saddest amusing thing I've heard in a while.


----------



## Jack K (Jun 28, 2010)

Excellent, excellent thoughts.

I grew up on a mission field (American Indian) where the Western missionaries were still the dominant workers nearly 100 years after the gospel first took root. There were invaluable indigenous partners (they still prefer "native," BTW) to be sure. But much was done wrong when it came to funding. Both the advantages you mention and the pitfalls of supporting indigenous workers strongly hit home with me. They are familiar based on what I've seen, too, here on the other side of the world from where you are.

If you don't mind me saying so, I think you should sharpen what you've written and then try to disseminate it widely among Western churches. It's that good, and necessary.


----------



## Scott1 (Jun 28, 2010)

After having skimmed this- some good points throughout.

There are lots of different situations out there, as your article points out. Many people live presumptuous, inefficient lives- that is a case for personal reform, sending agency screening. We must all do better for His honor and His glory.

While God can and does use many different people in situations, I think in the main normal, stable families, qualified something like officers (I Timothy 3 and Titus 1) needs to be the ordinary pattern for longer term works.

Not for humanitarian or short term work, but even those should be screened.

It is also particularly important that longer term works look toward men biblically planting churches. Many times that will require goals and timetables as a means of accountability.


----------

